# Aquanano 40 Flow



## Ruke (6 Apr 2014)

Hi i have an Aquanano 40 which has a 600l/hr pump in the back sump but i was wondering about improving the flow in the tank. 
The salty lot love this tank but always Wave makers but i dislike the looks of theses so was thinking of adding a small 200 or 300 l/hr powerhead pump.
What do people think good idea or not?
Also would it be best to place the pump lower down underneath the outlet to improve the flow around the base of the tank?
Thanks for your help/ advice


----------



## nickmcmechan (6 Apr 2014)

Ruke said:


> Hi i have an Aquanano 40 which has a 600l/hr pump in the back sump but i was wondering about improving the flow in the tank.
> The salty lot love this tank but always Wave makers but i dislike the looks of theses so was thinking of adding a small 200 or 300 l/hr powerhead pump.
> What do people think good idea or not?
> Also would it be best to place the pump lower down underneath the outlet to improve the flow around the base of the tank?
> Thanks for your help/ advice



Lol, expected you to ask how to reduce flow in this tank, everyone is going on about flow being far too much in the aquanano tanks

I reckon if you write to aquanano they will advise which other pumps fit it, that way you don't lose  one of the key features of the tank (everything is hidden)

You can find the contacts here: http://www.aquaone.co.uk/contact_us.php


----------



## ourmanflint (6 Apr 2014)

Hi

I'm just setting up the same tank, and also have the 30 litre version. The pumps are really good but they do direct the flow straight to the front glass creating a strong no go zone for any fish to swim in and an area it's difficult to plant in because of the current. My plan for the 40 was to leave the original pump in but take off the venturi bit so flow is more diffuse, but then I will add another 300-600 litre per hour pump with spraybar and try and hide it amongst the taller stem plants. I bought the pump below in both 300 and 600l versions.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331096463...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I will direct the spray bar towards the surface to max CO2 and O2 exchange on my low techs.

Cheers
Rod


----------



## Ruke (7 Apr 2014)

The pump was 500l/hr giving x10 turn over and i replaced it with eheim compact 600. Thinking add a small 200 or 300 lt pump to improve lower substrate flow and hopefully improve tank condition/health


----------



## ourmanflint (7 Apr 2014)

A Dremel would come in handy, then you could add another return hole in last compartment at substrate level with a spray bar about 2 inches above the substrate creating a more laminar flow. They do something similar in the Kent bioreef 94 I think, one return at the top and one at the bottom. Shouldn't be too difficult. The weir may have to be enlarged marginally though to cope with extra flow.

cheers


----------



## Ruke (7 Apr 2014)

Cheers i will have a look tomorro as that sounds like a good idea but mayb difficult to cut that low but will check it out thanks


----------

